

Audio fingerprint database creation and query - jcr
http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/matlab/audfprint/

======
jacquesm
A guy called Giancarlo Pascutto has a super library for this.

~~~
hatsuseno
[https://code.google.com/p/libfooid/](https://code.google.com/p/libfooid/)

Code looks great, but this library requires some sort of frontend to be
functional, not to mention that the code hasn't updated in years (probably not
since Gian-Carlo's initial release).

audfprint comes with a functional commandline interface for managing such a
database, at least in basic form. While I get that this sort of thing can
conveniently be written in Matlab, that choice won't help with adoption of the
tool. I hardly know of anyone with a Matlab runtime ready to go for random
tools.

So torn between a (possibly outdated) library, and code written for an, let's
say unusual, runtime, neither of these two really appeal if I wanted to build
a de-duplicating audio library.

~~~
jacquesm
He doesn't need to update it because it just works. I've been using it for a
project for years and while there has been all kinds of mayhem there libfooid
has worked like a charm from day 1.

~~~
jcr
jacques, I don't know your use-case or libfooid very well other than reading
some of its docs, but if you're just doing identification, libfooid certainly
seems like a(nother) good way to get the job done.

If you want to do more involved audio analysis and classification, libraries
like essentia [1,2] and gaia [3] might be really helpful foryou. Then again,
they might be over-kill for your use-case.

[1] [http://essentia.upf.edu/](http://essentia.upf.edu/)

[2] [http://records.sigmm.ndlab.net/2014/03/essentia-an-open-
sour...](http://records.sigmm.ndlab.net/2014/03/essentia-an-open-source-
library-for-audio-analysis/)

[3] [https://github.com/MTG/gaia](https://github.com/MTG/gaia)

~~~
jacquesm
My use case was automated undoubling of audio files that are from the same
source but compressed with a very large variety of compression software.

